

Ask HN: Stanford NLP vs OpenNLP vs NLTK? - dquail

Anyone suggest Stanford NLP &#x2F; OpenNLP &#x2F; NLTK ?<p>We have a bit of experience with Stanford NLP but are wondering if others have surpassed it.<p>We&#x27;re looking to read email documents to, among other things, identify implicit tasks (and their attributes - owner, priority, date).
======
agibsonccc
Stanford NLP has most of what you'd need out of the box. NLTK is way more
popular though.Keep in mind the licenses (GPL vs Apache for NLTK) unless
you've already bought the commercial license for Stanford.

I've built my own full stack
[http://www.alchemyapi.com/](http://www.alchemyapi.com/) using UIMA[1] and
cleartk as a base though.

The option of the different JVM scale out frameworks like akka,hadoop,storm
etc have been amazing.

I would recommend NLTK for simpler tasks though.

We're working on an OSS Watson over at[3]:

that uses those components though. It's fairly easy to use different kinds of
machine learning models for what you're looking for. Shoot me an email (in my
profile) if you have any specific questions.

[1] [http://uima.apache.org/](http://uima.apache.org/) [2]
[http://cleartk.googlecode.com/](http://cleartk.googlecode.com/) [3]
[https://github.com/SolrSherlock/](https://github.com/SolrSherlock/)

------
codyguy
Hi, I am working on a new NLP engine that might be of use to you. It's a work
in progress but promising and is customizable. Are you open to using a paid
component? Please shoot an email about your needs to mail [at] thetruebot
[dot] com

------
denzil_correa
I would suggest NLTK. Python has inherent advantages for text processing
tasks.

~~~
dquail
cool. The rest of the system is Django so that'd be ideal. I'm not against a
polyglot ... but prefer not having that level of complexity.

